# Newby alert... advice needed



## kiernan (Aug 21, 2011)

My husband bought a 30 gallon tank (I think we may need another). He has...

Balloon Molly 3
Neon Tetra 2
Obessa 3
Dalmation molly 2
Molly 1
Albino Cory 2
tiger barb 5
Cichlid 3
Rasbora 3
Albino rainbow fish 2
Black skirt tetra 3
Head n tail light(?) 2
Dragon Goby 1

I think he has too many but all are thriving. With the combination in this tank can anyone forsee a problem with the cohabitants? Food, what would be best for all? Please forgive my lack of knowledge. ;-)


----------



## GwenInNM (Feb 2, 2011)

kiernan said:


> My husband bought a 30 gallon tank (I think we may need another). He has...
> 
> Balloon Molly 3
> Neon Tetra 2
> ...


Boy, I just hope that tank is cycled or your fish are in for a world of hurt. I see some problems with some fish (tetras) that should be in a larger group. Do you have lots of live plants? Seems overstocked to me. What type of Cichlids do you have? Do you know what your water parameters are?

Gwen


----------



## Calmwaters (Sep 2, 2009)

I see lots of problems. First and biggest in my opinion is the Cichlids, depending on what type they are going to get to big and aggressive to be with the other fish. Things maybe fine now but they get more agressive as they mature. Neon tetras and corys need to be in groups of at least 6 which you have no room for. The dragon goby can grow to a over a foot long and should be in a brackish tank. There maybe more but its late and my brain is not working at full speed. You definatly need another bigger tank.


----------



## kiernan (Aug 21, 2011)

GwenInNM said:


> Boy, I just hope that tank is cycled or your fish are in for a world of hurt. I see some problems with some fish (tetras) that should be in a larger group. Do you have lots of live plants? Seems overstocked to me. What type of Cichlids do you have? Do you know what your water parameters are?
> 
> Gwen


Yes it is cycled. The neon tetras should be more but seem to have good relationship to the other fish and the over stocking was a consern so hense why none have been added. My husbands cychlid looks exactly like the photo of the month image(pink bellies (f)). No idea what water perimeters are. :-?


sorry gramatically challanged too.


----------



## Calmwaters (Sep 2, 2009)

I see that the dragon goby is not in our profile section so here is a link to another site that I have found accurate when I have been doing research. Don't worry about asking alot of questions you have come to the right place for good reliable help and welcome to the forum sorry I forgot to welocme you in the first post.
Dragon Goby


----------



## kiernan (Aug 21, 2011)

Calmwaters said:


> I see lots of problems. First and biggest in my opinion is the Cichlids, depending on what type they are going to get to big and aggressive to be with the other fish. Things maybe fine now but they get more agressive as they mature. Neon tetras and corys need to be in groups of at least 6 which you have no room for. The dragon goby can grow to a over a foot long and should be in a brackish tank. There maybe more but its late and my brain is not working at full speed. You definatly need another bigger tank.



Yes, I thought so as well but how big and what fish need to go together?


----------



## kiernan (Aug 21, 2011)

Calmwaters said:


> I see that the dragon goby is not in our profile section so here is a link to another site that I have found accurate when I have been doing research. Don't worry about asking alot of questions you have come to the right place for good reliable help and welcome to the forum sorry I forgot to welocme you in the first post.
> Dragon Goby



My husband has read this and this guy is happy in his dark piping. I know that there is a bit of a controversy about them being in brackish water but ours came from a shop that was leaving them in freshwater. I know this is going to open a whole new can of worms. ;-)


----------



## Calmwaters (Sep 2, 2009)

The cichlids you have are Kribensis (Pelvicachromis Pulcher) and you can read about them in our profile section at the top of the page or just click on the shaded name in the post and it will take you there. Your obessa is actually Odessa Barb (Puntius Padamya) they are very active and need a tank that is at least 36 inches long. Let me do some more research and I will get back to you about who should go with who and what size tank it should be as I have not kept all the fish you have. If some one does not straighten it out for you before tomorrow I will be able to get it for you tomorrow.


----------



## kiernan (Aug 21, 2011)

Thank you so much Calmwaters your a gem. I will put some pictures up here too and that might clarify my aquarium better than I can lol. I so appreciate the help!


----------



## Calmwaters (Sep 2, 2009)

No problem thats what were here for and yes we would love to see pictures.


----------



## BarbH (May 23, 2011)

kiernan said:


> My husband bought a 30 gallon tank (I think we may need another). He has...
> 
> Balloon Molly 3
> Neon Tetra 2
> ...


Hello and welcome to TFK :-D We all start somewhere. For the rainbowfish do you know what type you have? There are three different types that are listed in our fish profiles. Also do you know what type of rasbora that you have, there are several species of rasboras. You can find additional information on the fish by either clicking on the shaded name of a fish, or you can find the link to the profiles at the top of the page second tab from the left. Many of the fish, tetras, rasboras, rainbowfish, and corys are shoaling type of fish and need to be kept in groups of at least 6, and most do better in larger groups. Also some of these fish require different types of water conditions, some doing better in softer acidic water while others need hard basic water such as livebearers like mollys. Also do you know what the sex of your mollys are how many males and how many females? With livebearers it is recommended to keep them in a ratio of 2 females to 1 male so that the male does not harass the female to death, 3:1 ratio is even better. I would recommend checking out the profiles we have here on the fish to learn more about their needs. Definitly a larger tank, and actually several tanks would be needed to keep all these fish within the groups that they need and also some of these fish like tiger barbs do not do well within community settings. Also for the albino corys they are same as the bronze cory, although the albinos from what I have heard need even less light, which can be achieved by floating plants.


----------



## Quantum (Jul 23, 2011)

You are definitely going to need an additional tank (or tanks really) if you want to keep these fish.

One option would be to buy a 20 gal to keep the neons, head and tail lights, rasboras (I'm assuming they are Harlequins) and corys, increase their numbers to at least six for each species. Utilize the 30 gal for the tiger barbs (add more of them). Then you would need a larger tank in which the odessa barbs, kribs, black skirts, and maybe the rainbows(not sure what you mean by this - a rainbow shark or actual rainbow fish?) could go (also in larger numbers).

That leaves the mollies, which need different water conditions and the goby (no idea on this one, but some mollies can manage in brackish water, though by the looks of it the goby would make a meal out of them if in the same tank long term).

That would be a 20 gal for the small tetras/rasboras/corys
current 30 gal for the tiger barbs
at least a 36" long tank for the other barbs, black skirts, etc.
another 30"-36" long hardwater tank for the mollies
and who knows for the goby - something big

I would just try to return some of them and get your money back, maybe keep what you have of the neons, rasboras, head and tail lights, and corys and exchange the others for more of each of them and put tem in the 30 gal.


----------



## Quantum (Jul 23, 2011)

Sorry BarbH, your post wasn't there when I was writing mine, so I have have repeated some of your points


----------



## BarbH (May 23, 2011)

Not a problem :thumbsup: Have had the same thing happen myself, especially when I am looking up and trying to verify information before I have posted something to a thread :-D


----------



## Quantum (Jul 23, 2011)

After reading a little bit about the goby, it seems as if I jumped to conclusions based on its looks. Apparently it is not likely to eat the mollies. However, it does have specific requirements for feeding and habitat that mean it is not really suited to keep with the other fish.


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

Hi Quantum,

Welcome to TFK. I agree with the others that your best bet is to rehome/return a lot of those fish in order to save yourself and the fish a world of hurt down the road.

It sounds like a good reason to get another larger tank IMO if you have the room for it. Good luck and keep us posted.


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

Welcome to Tropical Fish Keeping forum.

I must sound the same dire warnings that others already have. Several tanks, not just one larger, will be needed to adequately care for all the fish you now have.

And while the fish may not "appear" to be in trouble, they are, and very serious trouble. There are fish together than should never, ever be together, and that means they are causing each other considerable stress. There are fish with different water requirements, and different environments (items in the tank, like substrate, rock, wood, plants, caves...). This causes more stress.

Trouble does not always manifest itself physically; new aquarists sometimes think that because the fish are not fighting, there is no issue. But the stress is there, and stress weakens the fish's immune system bringing on other health issues that would otherwise likely never occur. A shorter than normal lifespan almost always results. "The fish just up and died" is usually linked to stress-related issues that the aquarist has ignored.

You will have to return a lot of those fish, or acquire several more (and some larger) tanks in order to provide a suitable environment to allow the fish to be healthy.

Byron.


----------



## martian123 (May 21, 2011)

What the heck are you doing!!!!!! U have very very mean fish in with fish that cant defend them selves. To are going to have some dead fish.


----------



## Calmwaters (Sep 2, 2009)

Quantum said:


> You are definitely going to need an additional tank (or tanks really) if you want to keep these fish.
> 
> One option would be to buy a 20 gal to keep the neons, head and tail lights, rasboras (I'm assuming they are Harlequins) and corys, increase their numbers to at least six for each species. Utilize the 30 gal for the tiger barbs (add more of them). Then you would need a larger tank in which the odessa barbs, kribs, black skirts, and maybe the rainbows(not sure what you mean by this - a rainbow shark or actual rainbow fish?) could go (also in larger numbers).
> 
> ...


I would go with this setup but I think the Mollys and the goby would be okay together if you get a tank long enough for the goby.


----------



## kiernan (Aug 21, 2011)

:shock: I am not worried as I am reading I should be... my fish will be dieing!?. Way to scare off the newby.

It's my Husbands tank and we will be getting another aquarium. 

I will not be returning my fish but will rehome them, here.

Thank you to the many that have suggested the grouping and tank issue as thats what I was hoping to hear about. ;-)

I will make another album to those who want to give me good advice on what I need. 


Thanks!

Kiernan


----------



## Quantum (Jul 23, 2011)

> I think the Mollys and the goby would be okay together if you get a tank long enough for the goby


I think you are right. After doing a little more reading, it seems as if this could work in a 48" long brackish water tank. This is assuming that the mollys are varieties of black mollys (profile says they are recommended for brackish) and the goby gets what it needs as far as substrate and feeding.

I might also revise my recommendations a bit:

-48" long tank for the odessa barbs/black skirts/kribs/rainbows (I'm assuming Rainbow Shark). Odessas apparently are very active and the rainbow sharks need space.

-30" long tank for the small tetras/rasboras/corys - 20 gal long or 29 gal. Its been a while since I've had neons or head and tail lights, but I think they along with the harlequins will want to stay in the middle (heightwise) of the tank and a little more room horizontally would be good.

Four tanks total, adding more individuals to each of the species that like to be in groups.


----------



## kiernan (Aug 21, 2011)

http://youtu.be/VSRWw0eV2tQ


----------



## Calmwaters (Sep 2, 2009)

We don't mean to scare you away we are just trying to help you and your fish. Some of us just don't suger coat things and put it bluntly.


----------



## kiernan (Aug 21, 2011)

Fair enough. I think with newbies it may be better to approach in a 'matter of a fact' manner. The 'blunt' way comes off as rude and overly opinionated. It kills communication and the fact that I am trying to get quality information about the fish my husband has, as a new person inquiring about fish should be met with understanding and guidance.... I guess that's the mother in me. Save the judgement. :-?


----------



## Calmwaters (Sep 2, 2009)

I agree with you 100% thats why I try to be nice when I reply. I think its great that you are trying to learn more about your new pets.


----------



## kiernan (Aug 21, 2011)

Neon Tetra 2 
Head n tail light 2 
Albino Cory 2 
*Dalmation molly 2 
Molly 1 (f)
Balloon Molly (2F, 1M)*
tiger barb 5 
Kribensis Cichlid 3 (2F, 1M)
Rasbora 3 
Albino rainbow shark 2 
Black skirt tetra 3 
Obessa Barb 3 
Dragon Goby 1

I forgot snails... huge and eating all live plants we have in there.

Ok now 4 tanks are needed. WOW. 

Odessa barbs/black skirts/kribs/rainbows I will get another tank... 50 gallons? Can the tiger barbs go with this group?

Now the Dragon Goby came from fresh water and I think (assuming) it would be more harmful to change the water to brackish?

Honestly with all the information given I will tell my Husband he needs to limit his fish to only a few different fish or his hobby is going to bloody expensive.:shock:


----------



## kiernan (Aug 21, 2011)

Calmwaters said:


> I agree with you 100% thats why I try to be nice when I reply. I think its great that you are trying to learn more about your new pets.



Thank you for being supportive.


----------



## Calmwaters (Sep 2, 2009)

Personally I would slowly switch the Goby to brackish it may live in the freshwater but it will thrive in brackish. My son wants one but I do not have an extra tank for one right now.


----------



## Quantum (Jul 23, 2011)

You may could do three tanks:

-neons/head and tail lights/rasboras/corys in the 30 gal - at least 6 of each

-barbs (odessa and tiger)/black skirts/kribs/rainbow sharks in at least a 50 gal, the bigger the better if you are going to keep the tigers in there. I've had them before and they can be aggressive fish, sometimes better just kept by themselves. The profile suggests that they can be in a community tank provided they are kept in large enough numbers, the tank is at least 50 gals and the tankmates are not to delicate. I'm sure others have kept them this way successfully, but that's not my experience with them and why I suggested a species only tank. Add more barbs and black skirts, but no more kribs or rainbow sharks

-mollys and goby in a 48" brackish tank - I have no real experience with these, my suggestion was based on reading the profiles and other sources. If what you have is _Gobioides broussonnetii,_ from what I've read, brackish water is required, but no I wouldn't think that setting up a brackish tank and putting it in right away would be the way to go. I would think to start with a diluted mix (acclimate the fish slowly even when going from fresh to diluted brackish) and build it up over time. I'm really not sure if that would be the best way to go, but it seems logical. Maybe someone with experience with brackish fish will chime in.

This is assuming that the rasboras are harlequins and the mollys are all forms of Black Molly. 

The black skirts might could manage in the 30 gal with the other tetras, but my experience with them is that they can be a bit rough with smaller fish. Provided that the tiger barb aggression in not too bad they should be fine in the larger tank.


----------



## Calmwaters (Sep 2, 2009)

Quantum said:


> You may could do three tanks:
> 
> -neons/head and tail lights/rasboras/corys in the 30 gal - at least 6 of each
> 
> ...


I second this set up. Good luck and welcome to the addiction. ; )


----------



## Quantum (Jul 23, 2011)

Oops, did it again, sorry Calmwaters you posted while I was typing so I've inadvertently repeated what you said regarding the goby


----------



## Calmwaters (Sep 2, 2009)

Quantum said:


> Oops, did it again, sorry Calmwaters you posted while I was typing so I've inadvertently repeated what you said regarding the goby


No problem. :lol:


----------



## kiernan (Aug 21, 2011)

Quantum said:


> You may could do three tanks:
> 
> -neons/head and tail lights/rasboras/corys in the 30 gal - at least 6 of each
> 
> ...



That sounds good. I have posted about the Goby in the brackish forum as well. I found a site that said they are ok in freshwater but I am open to suggestions and others experiences. I am so happy with this info and my Husband is in trouble... he got me into his fish addiction.


----------



## Calmwaters (Sep 2, 2009)

LOL Your lucky I wish my husband shared my addiction with me. ; )


----------



## kiernan (Aug 21, 2011)

LOL I think my husband is just more pushy... and just needs lots of help. 

I have the luck of the irish I tell ya. I just found a 50 gallon tank for 30 dollars. wow


----------



## Calmwaters (Sep 2, 2009)

Thats a great find! Craigslist is a great place to find tanks as well as the Iwanna news paper if you have it in your area. Another thing you need to know that is very important is we love love love pics of peoples tanks. LOL


----------



## kiernan (Aug 21, 2011)

I have some pics up... of my crowded tank. I will get new pics up with the new tank after I get everything it needs. 

I also scored a 5 gallon that comes with everything... I know small but it will help. lol


----------



## Calmwaters (Sep 2, 2009)

Umm for the 5 I would not put any of the fish you have but instead I would get a really pretty betta to go in it.


----------



## kiernan (Aug 21, 2011)

lol get a new fish... That's the fish my daughter wanted so I guess this will be a dream come true for her.:lol:


----------



## Calmwaters (Sep 2, 2009)

You might as well share the addiction with everyone in the family.


----------



## kiernan (Aug 21, 2011)

May that be the only addiction ... we may become over crowded with other pets too. *Knocks on wood*


----------



## Calmwaters (Sep 2, 2009)

LOL the more the merrier in my book. LOL


----------

